

Backdoor found in D-Link Routers - DiabloD3
http://web.archive.org/web/20131013143444/http://www.devttys0.com/2013/10/reverse-engineering-a-d-link-backdoor/

======
anon1385
Previous discussion from yesterday:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6540842](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6540842)
(27 comments)

------
cynix
I thought The Wayback Machine only displays snapshots that are more than 6
months old?

------
artie_effim
this is bad news, should get to front page.

